# '96 altima running poorly



## not so altima (Feb 8, 2005)

Here are the problems --- 3 error codes coming up, 0205, 0707, 1005.
0205 - IACV/AAC valve
0707 - Rear O2 sensor
1005 - EGR solenoid valve circuit

The O2 sensor I understand - the cat threads broke? and O2 sensor came out. Just replaced header pipe, cat, resonator - as it was falling apart. Will be replacing O2 sensor shortly.

Car runs, but wants to stall whenever let off accelerator or at stops. Getting really good at left foot brake right foot gas  

I've read a lot of posts about cleaning IACV, seen some stuff about EGR and EVAP canister. Removed the hoses off top of EGR valve and they look clear. Fingering the EGR valve up during higher RPM's didn't seem to make the car bog down noticeably.

Are all these codes interrelated??? I'm fairly handy, just usually need to be pointed in the right direction. Looking to do anything to improve the situation.

Also, without the O2 sensor working correctly, is it possible to hurt/damage the new cat due to rich/lean mixture?

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

not so altima said:


> Here are the problems --- 3 error codes coming up, 0205, 0707, 1005.
> 0205 - IACV/AAC valve
> 0707 - Rear O2 sensor
> 1005 - EGR solenoid valve circuit
> ...


Sounds like your EGR valve is getting clogged up. You can remove it, two bolts, either clean it out or replace it and the gasket. It costs around $130 to replace and 10 minutes to do. On the IACV, I'm new to that one.
Let me know how it turns out.

Frank


----------



## not so altima (Feb 8, 2005)

*maybe making progress????*

So I replaced the EGR solenoid and started the car, drove it around the block kind of thing and then back to the garage to see what was going to happen. Before I had 0205, 0707, 1005. After I had 0205, 0304. Then I let it idle for awhile in the garage, reset the codes and tried again. Now I get a flashing check engine light....seems to come on when I rev it up a bit, but at dead idle the light stays off, codes are now 0205, 1005.
Does anyone have an idea if I'm getting better or worse, or what does this mean?
Still have to replace the O2 sensor, so I'm wondering why that code went away. :dumbass:


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

have you tuned the car ?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check all the vacuum hoses on top although I would replace them with silicone hoses. Then clean out the throttle body really well. I use a really good carb cleaner and several rags and an old toothbrush. Possibly consider removing the throttle body to dissassemble and clean it. The only thing you need is a new throttle body gasket before you do that.
Try that and let me know what happens.

Troy


----------



## not so altima (Feb 8, 2005)

*Next steps....*

Haven't done anything to tune the car yet.....figured it was kind of pointless until I get everything working right. I'd imagine the plugs are pretty ugly since I've had these problems awhile. Wouldn't the car be running rich since the O2 sensor isn't functioning???? With the new cat and O2 sensor I'm hoping that will fix that situation.

The weekend's coming, so I'll be doing some work I guess :thumbup: 
Hope to have some good news for next post.


----------



## not so altima (Feb 8, 2005)

*UPDATE.....*

Cleaned the throttle body over the weekend (didn't take it apart, just cleaned it intact). Made a difference though. Now I can drive with just my right foot. Idles better. Replaced the O2 sensor today and got rid of the 0707 code for the rear O2 sensor.

Still getting the 0205 - IACV (going to clean that out when I get a chance), 1005 - EGR (replaced the solenoid) so I think maybe I'll take Troy's advice and replace the hoses and hope that helps. Also getting an 0304 - knock sensor.

Thanks to Frank for mentioning tuning ......just kidding. Good thing to find it now rather than later. While changing plugs, found the last boot covered in oil. So I'm guessing from 1 of Troy's posts that I need to replace the valve cover gasket and the spark plug seal. New air filter, O2 sensor, (oil and filter tonight hopefully).

Checked vacuum at intake and it was 21 with a vibrating needle. From what I've read they say that's a sign of worn valve guides. I'll check it again to see if any of my work has changed that.

Thanks to Troy and Frank for their advice and suggestions. Keep 'em coming! :thumbup:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't think you have to worry about worn valve guides with vacuum at 21 in. of mercury. The vibrating of the needle to a degree is normal because the air is not moving in a constant flow stream and depending on where you are taking the measurement you will see the actual air disruption caused by the valves opening and closing. Your head is good, and from the measurement, your piston rings are too. I am having a problem sending the PDF files on the 205 and the 1005 codes so I'll work more on that tomorrow. The knock sensor code can be disregarded for now because a rough idle can cause the knock sensor to think a knock or detonation has occured, which is not the case.
I would replace the spark plugs with new NGK V-Power, if it has been more than a year or 15K miles as well as the cap and rotor just to optimize the ignition efficiency as much as possible.

Troy


----------



## RIDDLE (Mar 16, 2005)

Having lots of the same problem with my 95. Had fuel and intake system "professionally" cleaned think I had a clogged injector, now after having the motor rebuilt (had low compression) seems I have replaced every sensor. Mass air flow, IAC, O2, and now getting the 1005 EGR solenoid. Would like to see that PDF that you referred too.
Thanks


----------

